# Outlook hangs when adding an attachment using the paperclip



## blampert (Oct 25, 2011)

A new outlook profile didn't do anything. Tried Uninstalling/Reinstalling Office>Nothing. The 'Send to: Mail recipient' option when right clicking a file works fine for any file as well as drag and dropping into the email. It is only when using the paperclip in a new email and trying to attach any type of file is when it hangs up for about 20-25 sec. then eventually attaches the file. Removed anti-virus software>Still nothing.

Also wanted to note I tried doing it in Outlook's safemode>Nothing. It also has nothing to do with the size of the file being attached. 

Using windows XP/Office 2003.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Check the drive which contains the files for filing system errors: Right-click the drive icon > _Properties > Tools_ (tab) > Click _Check Now_.
Tick both options, click _Start_
Restart Windows to allow the check to proceed.

Next, try defragmenting the drive which contains the files you are attaching:
_Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Disk Defragmenter_


----------



## blampert (Oct 25, 2011)

The thing is is that this is happening to multiple people all of a sudden in our business. So it looks like more of a wide spread issue instead of just one machine.


----------



## Kenarkies (Nov 13, 2011)

This also happens to us on one machine (Windows 2003 server, since last week). Outlook hangs for a few minutes then finally attaches the file with no error. Nothing in the logs. It happens only when the attach file dialogue box is used, and it happens on both Outlook 2003 and Thunderbird. It's the same in all accounts, including Administrator. It only happens for pdf and Office documents, but not for image, text, rtf etc files. It doesn't happen if the pdf or Office document is renamed to change or remove the three letter suffix. It doesn't happen if the file is drag-dropped into the new message edit window. Disabling the antivirus (AVG) makes no difference. Is anyone else seeing this? A number of forum posts have reported this sort of problem over the years but no-one has come up with an answer.

Ken


----------



## ClementChooi (Nov 15, 2011)

You can try to clean up the disk drive:
_Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > _'Disk Cleanup'


----------



## onyx446 (Nov 18, 2011)

Kenarkies said:


> This also happens to us on one machine (Windows 2003 server, since last week). Outlook hangs for a few minutes then finally attaches the file with no error. Nothing in the logs. It happens only when the attach file dialogue box is used, and it happens on both Outlook 2003 and Thunderbird. It's the same in all accounts, including Administrator. It only happens for pdf and Office documents, but not for image, text, rtf etc files. It doesn't happen if the pdf or Office document is renamed to change or remove the three letter suffix. It doesn't happen if the file is drag-dropped into the new message edit window. Disabling the antivirus (AVG) makes no difference. Is anyone else seeing this? A number of forum posts have reported this sort of problem over the years but no-one has come up with an answer.
> 
> Ken


I have a user experiencing exactly what you've described. He notices that it only acts up on folders with word or excel docs. A lot of forums I've found recommend remapping network drives, but he has no problems accessing them except when trying to attach files. In the meantime, I'll have him drag/drop until we can find a more permanent solution (thanks for that workaround!).

Other suggestions I've come across:
* Uncheck "Allow Indexing" in c: drive properties
* Check Add-In Manager for anything unusual (Tools > Options > Other > Advanced > Add In Manager

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## onyx446 (Nov 18, 2011)

Clearing the Temporary Internet Files folder worked for us. Here's where to find it in Windows XP:

* Click Start > Run > type cmd > type regedit > 
* Expand HKey_Current_User > Software > Microsoft > Office > 11.0 > Outlook > Security

Open My Computer and follow the path shown in OutlookSecureTempFolder. Delete these files and attaching shouldn't be a problem after that.

As a side note, if you're getting red X errors when trying to view images or attachments in messages sent to you, this will clear that also.


----------

